# Another satified and hooked ED customer (Really long)



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Um, here's the text*



uter said:


> *What I meant to post with that pic of my own 3 wagon at ED was that the US style front plate holder has its bottom portion screwed right into the front bumper. So, IndyMike, be prepared for a moment of disappointment when you remove the front plate holder because there greeting you will be two holes in the front plastic bumper below the black trim.
> 
> But hey, GREAT post. Thanks for all the details. The O'blue and Nat Brown looks great.
> 
> -Steel blue/natural brown 325xit *


Thanks for the warning, uter. I kind of suspected that, but was hoping maybe the screws didn't actually penetrate the bumper.

I guess I now have my excuse for getting the M Sportpaket II front spoiler.

Once the frau sees the damage I'm in like Flynn! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Great writeup and gorgeous car.
> 
> I'm considering replacing my 3 with the S4 wagon, but the thoughts of taking another Saab-like thrashing on the resale leads me to question the wisdom of wagon acquisition.
> 
> Enjoy yours! *


Thanks, JPinTO. I considered the Audi, too, but in the end it boiled down to replacing one gas hop with essentially another gas hog. Since my wife's biggest gripe was continually having to topoff her Escape, and only getting about 18mpg she'd have throttled me if I were to put her into the same box again.

Besides, Audi currently does not have an ED program and that is the primary motivation/excuse I use to continually get new Bimmers.

Yeah, I'm slowly going to the poor-house, but man, what a heck of a ride it is getting there.


----------



## riffic (Oct 31, 2002)

Mike, 

Even though I'm living in Germany, I'm still doing standard ED through a dealership in the DC Metro area. I don't think it's technically allowed with my living situation, but because I have a residence in the U.S. where I'm registering the car, everything works out just fine. Many of the dealers I talked to said it would not be a problem.

Yes, it's a bit anti-climatic compared to everything making a special trans-Atlantic flight, but just seeing hundreds of bimmers all over the place daily makes with wait seemingly impossible!!

I thought about getting it earlier and keeping it up to 6 months in Europe, but the insurance/road tax runs like 400-500 dollars/month after the first month, :yikes: 

so I said no-way to that.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

riffic said:


> *Mike,
> 
> Even though I'm living in Germany, I'm still doing standard ED through a dealership in the DC Metro area. I don't think it's technically allowed with my living situation, but because I have a residence in the U.S. where I'm registering the car, everything works out just fine. Many of the dealers I talked to said it would not be a problem.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see now. Thanks for the clarification. The ED savings alone make it an extremely worthwhile endeavor, particularly since you will not incur any travel expenses to pick it up.

Good luck, and let us know when the momentous day finally arrives!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike,

GREAT write-up, GREAT pics, GREAT wagon. CONGRATS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Nice write-up and pictures, Mike. You really made a tour of the land, didn't you. I agree with you about the autobahn, if you have to get somewhere directly, that is one thing. but on the other hand the back roads are much more fun to drive, (twisties  ) and most are maintained as good as the autobahn.
> 
> *


Hey, Dog! Thanks for the PROPS!

Unfortunately, making time on the Autobahn is never a sure thing. There are certain stretches that are always in stau conditions, and just like in America they always seem to be under construction such that you are yo-yoing between 160 and 60 kph.

And those areas where Autobahns intersect, well, forget about it. Expect bumper to bumper until well past the merge points.

And two lane Autobahns are particularly nerve wrecking on weekdays, because the friggin LKW's (transport trucks) are always trying to pass each other. So they hold up the traffic behind them for kilometers at a stretch, such that you're lucky if you can retain 100kph.

In addition, many of the secondary roads cut a more direct path to your destination thereby reducing the actual distance you have to travel. The Autobahns seem to meander all over the place. If you want to go west, many times you start out going north for 30 or 40 klicks before it finally twists west, or northwesterly anyway.

I guess what I'm saying is that they each have their respective pros and cons. But all things considered and having a margin of time to play with I'll always opt for the land strassen over the A-bahn.

Anyway, either way you slice it it's a nice dilemma to be confronted with! :thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Mike,
> 
> GREAT write-up, GREAT pics, GREAT wagon. CONGRATS!!! :thumbup: *


Thanks, Alex!

The crystal ball is in the shop this week, but I'm sure it says that you'll get a chance to do ED some time in the future too!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Agree with all of you--- ED is absolutely fantastic experience. I lived in Munich (like some of you) for a year, and loved the city and the country as a whole (atleast the parts I visited). ED savings + BMWCCA discount make it pretty hard to justify getting anything other than a BMW. My 325i was cheaper than an Audi A4 1.8TQ woud've been (with more options).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Riffic-

I was in the exact same situation during 2000-2001. I lived in Munich for 1 year, and did a euro-delivery at the end of my stay via a US dealer. Technically, I think we're not supposed to do be able to do it, but no one checked or questioned me. In thinking about it, I guess the only way they could've caught me would be if someone at BMW flipped through my passport and had noticed the work visa-- something I really doubt. Anyway, there was no way I was going to go home without a BMW! Have fun with your car in Deutschland--I drove mine all over europe before returning to the US. The one strange/frustrating aspect of living in Munich and doing ED was the kind of artificial wait imposed on me. My car was built and ready for me in the middle of May-- yet my pickup date wasn't until the end of June- and BMW wouldn't let me pick it up sooner! Its frustraitng to know that your car is probably is within a 15 mile radius, yet you can't have it! The factory was about a 15 minute U-bahn ride from where I lived-- and I think I did the factory tour about 3 times to appease myself-- I highly recommend it if you haven't done so already. I also rented numerous 318s, 320s and 520s from Sixt for weekend jaunts. 



riffic said:


> *Mike,
> 
> Even though I'm living in Germany, I'm still doing standard ED through a dealership in the DC Metro area. I don't think it's technically allowed with my living situation, but because I have a residence in the U.S. where I'm registering the car, everything works out just fine. Many of the dealers I talked to said it would not be a problem.
> 
> ...


----------

